# Patrol Detective Justin Mullis



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Patrol Detective Justin Mullis 
*French Lick Police Department
Indiana*
End of Watch: Wednesday, April 29, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 48
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, April 29, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Detective Justin Mullis was killed a motorcycle accident while providing a motorcycle escort for a funeral on Indiana 67 in Morgan County. Detective Mullis lost control of the department motorcycle and left the roadway.
Agency Contact Information
French Lick Police Department
8671 W Main Street
French Lick, IN 47432

Phone: (812) 936-9811

_*Please contact the French Lick Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Detective Mullis


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP Detective


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Detective Justin Mullis!


----------

